
Nissan shuts websites after 'anti-whaling' cyberattack - felmey
http://www.japantoday.com/category/crime/view/nissan-shuts-websites-after-anti-whaling-cyberattack
======
mavdi
Christ, some hackers can be dumb. Nissan has nothing to do with Whaling, it's
a car manufacturer.

Also, Japan has done a stellar job of reducing their demand for whale meat. It
used to be a national dish. Think of the uproar if someone banned hotdogs in
the US. Give them some credit.

~~~
felmey
Agreed... Not really sure why Nissan was part of their target set. Apparently
Anonymous is going after anything they can in Japan to bring awareness to the
citizens. Definitely an odd choice though.

"One of the Anonymous hackers told BBC News that they “have targeted big
corporations to spread awareness about the killing [of dolphins] in the cove
in Taiji because the Japanese news is censoring it.” "

